# question aux parents et aux assistantes maternelles



## bidulle (14 Novembre 2022)

bonjour,

ma question est plus un sondage en fait ....

selon quel est le *montant raisonnable* de reste à charge pour les parents chaque mois, le nombre d'heures et tarif peu importe, je recherche juste le montant final raisonnable qui reste à la chage des parents.

*merci*


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Un reste à charge convenable pour un parent ne sera pas convenable pour un autre car les revenus des 1 et des autres sont aléatoires

En ce qui concerne le reste à charge de l'employeur perso je m'en contre fiche
C'est son problème et non le nôtre

Mon soucis s'arrête à savoir si mon salaire me sera bien versé à la fin de chaque mois

Il faut regarder le salaire moyen de votre commune ça pourra vous donner une idée des revenus des habitants mais sans aucune certitude que c'est le salaire des parents qui vous emploie

Sur ma commune on est à 3646€  en moyenne par habitant 
Donc les habitants gagnent plutôt bien leur vie


----------



## booboo (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
ce qui vaut pour un ne vaut pas pour un autre .
Et le reste à charge de mes parents employeurs je ne le connais pas et ça ne me regarde pas.


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Mes employeurs ont 188€ de Cmg
Le reste à charge est donc d'environ 600€ et ça a l'air de fonctionner car je suis complète depuis 15 ans


----------



## bidulle (14 Novembre 2022)

c'est pour ça que je demande des avis car ce que je pense raisonnable ne l'est peut-être pas
je voulais avoir le ressenti de chacun
voir si je ne suis pas totalement à côté de la plaque


----------



## Mimipoupina (14 Novembre 2022)

Je n'ai aucune idée du reste à charge de mes PE car je ne connais absolument pas leurs revenus et donc leur tranche de CMG ... mes salaires par enfant tournent souvent autour des 600/ 660 € net par enfant sans les ie pour environ 35/39 heures en général


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Novembre 2022)

Je ne me suis jamais inquiétée de connaître le reste à charge de mes parents employeurs. J'ai eu des parents employeurs ayant j'imagine des revenus très différents, d'hôtesse de caisse à médecin ou juriste. L'éventail des situations financières est très large. Je ne connais pas le cmg dont bénéficient les employeurs et je n'ai pas à le connaître. Ce qui compte c'est le bon versement de mes salaires selon les modalités prévues aux contrats.


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Novembre 2022)

pour la petite que j'accueille actuellement mon salaire est d'environ 620 € IE comprises.
sa mère m'a dit que pajemploi + lui prélevait 86 € .... ils ont le max de CMG ....
et avec le crédit d'impots qui va augmenter et passer de 95 à 145 €/mois eh bien elle va gagner de l'argent à m'employer


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Novembre 2022)

@Tatynou1 
Le crédit d'impôt ne peut pas dépasser le reste à charge.
Exemple : le PE dépense 6000 euros. Il a 4000 euros de CMG.
Sur sa déclaration il mettra dans la case frais de garde : 2000 euros. Il  n'aura que 1000 euros de crédit d'impôt, même si maintenant le plafond est de 1750 euros
Et je vois que tu as mis de l'ordre dans ton dossier POLE EMPLOI..... Contente ?


----------



## B29 (14 Novembre 2022)

Pour moi, je trouve normal que les parents aient un reste à charge.exemple 200 euros cela ne me choque pas. Un enfant ce n'est pas gratuit.  Les personnes qui souhaitent en avoir doivent savoir que tout le long de la vie (petite enfance, scolarité, etc...) ils devront payer.


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 

ok pour le crédit d'impots   
sinon pour pole emploi nan c'est toujours le "brouillard"  .... mais bon je vais laisser comme ça ... je comprends rien à leurs calculs 🤪


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je ne m occupe absolument pas du reste à charge des PE , le principal et que j ai mon salaire 😀


----------



## Pity (14 Novembre 2022)

Je leur indique les tranches de cmg + crédit d'impôts
Le reste à charge ne me regarde pas !! Un enfant... c'est pas gratos !

Je souhaite juste minimum 550€ de salaire pour un petit contrat, sinon je ne prends pas


----------



## Griselda (14 Novembre 2022)

Idem, d'abord à partir de quelle somme par enfant je peux vivre de cette activité pro?
Leur restant à charge acceptable ou pas c'est comme demander combien est il admis pour une participation à un cadeau d'anniversaire: ça dépends des moyens de chacun, ça dépend de la valeur qu'on accorde à l'argent, ça dépend de la somme qu'on est pret à mettre pour ce poste de dépense.
Concernant le reste à charge c'est à la CAF de décider en fonction des revenus du foyers de savoir combien elle estime normal de leur octroyer et non à nous.

Perso je considère qu'en accueillant 3 enfants durant les mêmes horaires et pendant 35 heures/hebdo d'amplitude horaire total je dois percevoir en tout au moins un SMIC hors indemnité sinon autant aller travailler à l'usine. Dès lors que je travaille davantage il est donc normal de mieux gagner ma vie.


----------



## MeliMelo (14 Novembre 2022)

J'ai été PE, et quand je déduisais le CMG + le crédit d'impôt + la CAF car pour le 1e enfant j'avais 184 € par mois jusqu'à ces 3 ans, et bien au final, le coût de l'accueil était complètement remboursé pour moi.


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Novembre 2022)

@MeliMelo c'est quoi les 184 € puisqu'après tu dis "


MeliMelo a dit: 


> coût de l'accueil était complètement remboursé pour moi.


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Novembre 2022)

Je dirais quand on conçoit un enfant et bien c'est pour la VIE ! donc il faut penser à tout cela avant ... un enfant coûte cher c'est évident ! je suis dure mais réaliste !!! après il y a toujours ceux qui se plaindront mais ne se priveront pas de choses non nécessaires comme les restau cigarettes tél portable etc etc ... mais qui essaieront de moins payer la nounou en venant se plaindre ...


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

@Tatynou1
Ces 184 euros doivent être l'allocation de base de la PAJE mais sans rapport avec le fait que tu fais garder un enfant ou pas.
Car dans ce cas là, une famille de 3 enfants qui perçoit 318 euros d'Allocations familiales, le PE qui emploie une ass mat peut dire : Le salaire - le CMG - le crédit d'impôt - l'allocation de base - les allocations familiales .. j'ai un bénéfice de 300 euros....
Pour regarder le reste à charge de la garde d'un enfant il ne faut déduire que le CMG, le crédit d'impôt et les éventuelles aides des comités d'entreprise, chèque CESU reçus de l'employeur...


----------



## MeliMelo (15 Novembre 2022)

Oui c'est ça Tatynou, ce sont les allocations familiales de base, lorsque l'on a un enfant (jusqu'aux 3 ans). Effectivement ce n'est pas directement lié à la garde de l'enfant en question, mais il ne faut pas oublié que l'on a cette allocation dès la naissance de l'enfant aussi. C'est pour cela que je disais que pour mon cas perso, en ajoutant cette allocation (qui est censée être pour l'enfant aussi) en plus du CMG et du crédit d'impôt, je ne peux pas dire que la garde me coûtait quelque chose : tout m'était remboursé en cumulant les 3 aides.


----------

